

Kuato aims to teach kids programming through games - aynlaplant
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/03/kuato-aims-to-teach-kids-programming-through-games/

======
vishen
This will be a much better way to teach kids to learn to program. But I have
to disagree with "kids learn XML and Java programming, which Meehan says are
most appropriate for kids". Python would be a much better choice for the
programming language than java.

------
pavedwalden
I love the name they picked. "Open your mind to Kuato" The reference might not
be quite obscure enough once the remake comes out though.

